
Starcraft on Open Pandora: How the Port Came to Be - ekianjo
http://pandoralive.info/?p=3089
======
fit2rule
As a longtime fan of this project, I have to say that I was not at all
surprised to hear that Notaz pulled this off, in the way he did. The man is a
veritable wizard on the platform (and many others besides) and has continually
demonstrated that the open-source mantra really kicks serious ass if you take
it seriously. Notaz, I salute you!

The Pandora itself, is an amazing project. Against all kinds of odds .. drunk
people in funny hats, a volcano, multiple mutinies and uprisings and public
linchings of many key players involved .. somehow EvilDragon and his motley
crew are still there. There's still a righteously viable ecosystem around the
tiny platforms' little repository ..
([http://repo.openpandora.org/](http://repo.openpandora.org/)) and there is
_much_ of value to run on the thing, more to the point.

Starcraft being onboard is a real gem. Fact is, its a bit of a watershed. The
OpenPandora has been considered 'dead' for a long time .. but actually this
demonstrates more and more the fact that if, indeed, you build it, and put it
in the right hands: such things will come to pass.

~~~
lunixbochs
This 'dead' project has been home to some rather nice original works over the
last few years.

~~~
ekianjo
like your glshim, and Compo4All for online scoring leaderboards for emulated
games (and native ones as well).

glshim:
[https://github.com/lunixbochs/glshim](https://github.com/lunixbochs/glshim)

------
ekianjo
Server is down... Cached version:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TaAWyk...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TaAWykRcHGcJ:pandoralive.info/%3Fp%3D3089+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

~~~
ekianjo
Back online for a while already, just FYI.

------
ekianjo
This is the story behind the news that made it to the top of HN a couple of
weeks back, when Notaz ported Starcraft on ARM architecture (for the Open
Pandora) :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7372414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7372414)

